
SoftBank Earning Results FY2020 [pdf] - coolswan
https://group.softbank/system/files/pdf/ir/presentations/2019/earnings-presentation_q4fy2019_01_en.pdf
======
coolswan
See slides 47-51. You won't be disappointed.

